# Separate grinder for brewed



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Hi all, up until recently I've only concentrated on espresso/flat white.

Been getting into different flavours and want to experiment with these flavours in brewed, so just been faffing about with the Mythos and have decided it's more hassle than it's worth keep changing the setting for brewed as I keep around 200g in the hopper at any one time.

As I want to grind different beans for brewed, I've decided to get another grinder.

Not fussy about it being small and hand held. Just wondered what the opinions were out there everyone has. What would you choose, budget £100-£200


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Feldgrind or lido3 if you can get em . Think the differences mainly

Come down to size and portability and weight


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Yeah should've said, readily available and portability isn't an issue as its really just for home use.


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Grab an ebay cheapo 64mm perhaps then renew the burrs and mod as required.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

no doubt, the Wilfa.....I have one and it seems really good. Never had a boffin here to measure it but they get a good write up

https://www.slurp.coffee/en/kauppa/grinders/wilfa-coffee-grinder-wscg-2/


----------



## caramel (Jun 22, 2016)

I have a Dualit 75015 grinder which I used for ages for aeropress, it worked well enough and cheap enough too http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005VBNSJ8


----------



## mmmatron (Jun 28, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> Feldgrind or lido3 if you can get em . Think the differences mainly
> 
> Come down to size and portability and weight


Agree. Absolutely love the feldgrind, it's easy to use, consistent and gives great results. A plus for me also is that it's portable.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> no doubt, the Wilfa.....I have one and it seems really good. Never had a boffin here to measure it but they get a good write up
> 
> https://www.slurp.coffee/en/kauppa/grinders/wilfa-coffee-grinder-wscg-2/


Your link says it's 170mmx285mmx130mm, phew, saves you getting a boffin/engineer with a tape measure/ruler.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks guy. Interested in the Wilfa, @dfk41 does it single dose or not?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

For just a 1 cup brew at a time Feldgrind is hard to beat, grinds ~14g in about a minute, easy to adjust, has lid so no pop-corning, I dose it and add 2 beans to account for any retention. Just buy from Dear Green or Machina.

Otherwise, for bigger brews I'd go for LidoE/E-T in the hand grinder stakes.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Jason1wood said:


> Thanks guy. Interested in the Wilfa, @dfk41 does it single dose or not?


Thats what it is designed for.....apparently some hipster female won the danish aeropress title this year using one

http://coffeecollective.dk/2016/03/2016-danish-aeropress-championship/

Ok, was not the Danish aeropress but just a heat.....


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

@Jason1wood

jason, you know you are welcome to have a go......if any boffins want to come then they are welcome as well, but you have to wear your white coats


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks David. Due a trip up sometime.


----------



## kevin (Sep 21, 2014)

I just had exactly this quandry! Got a feldgrind, but it only arrived last week and I haven't had a chance to play with it yet. Looking forward to it though, saves re-dialling my Eureka Zentih 65e between espresso and V60 all the time and wasting beans accordingly.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Are the Frldgrinds readily available?


----------



## mmmatron (Jun 28, 2014)

Looks like Dear Green has them in. Ordered mine from them, arrived in 2 days

http://www.deargreencoffee.com/product/made-by-knock-feldgrind


----------



## kevin (Sep 21, 2014)

I got mine from Machina - a bit more expensive but arrived within a couple of days. Only had the black, but I checked beforehand and it's the latest version of the feldgrind (v1.2?).

http://www.machina-espresso.co.uk/products/made-by-knock-feldgrind-black

However, I just checked and it's showing as "out of stock" - I may have got the last one...


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

dfk41 said:


> Thats what it is designed for.....apparently some hipster female won the danish aeropress title this year using one


What makes her hipster?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

would have thought you would have to be a little bit hipster to enter an £80 grinder against Ek 43's and the likes, and win


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

ah, so simple then


----------



## Wuyang (Mar 21, 2014)

Think my lido would do 16g......now I'm not sure, but I think if I was vigorous with it about 16 sec.....maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Wuyang said:


> Think my lido would do 16g......now I'm not sure, but I think if I was vigorous with I about 16 sec.....maybe I'm wrong.


What sort of grind size?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Jason1wood......for the heinous crimes you have committed, I sentence you to seven years hard labour, using a hand grinder....with no parole


----------



## Wuyang (Mar 21, 2014)

Ignore......


----------



## Wuyang (Mar 21, 2014)

MWJB said:


> What sort of grind size?


At the time I believe it was for the brazen or clever dripper......I'm no expert on grind size, but def not espresso......

It was however harder to turn than my rhino grinder which takes about 1 min 30 for 18-20g.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Wuyang said:


> At the time I believe it was for the brazen or clever dripper......I'm no expert on grind size, but def not espresso......
> 
> It was however harder to turn than my rhino grinder which takes about 1 min 30 for 18-20g.


My LidoE takes a couple of minutes to grind 30g for Clever (set at 12), maybe another minute or so to grind 66g for Sowden (set at 22-28).

The more aggressive steel burrs are harder to turn than the ceramics in Porlex, Hario, Rhino. Faster grinding burrs are generally harder to turn.


----------



## Wuyang (Mar 21, 2014)

Keep getting tempted to buy another lido......or feldgrind,,,,,,but the lido was soooooo solid.


----------



## Wuyang (Mar 21, 2014)

Coffeehit lido 2 on its way....mmmmmmmmmm


----------

